# my 2010 buck



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Drilled him at 20yrds with a spitfire broadhead out of my mathews DXT he went a whole 46 steps before piling up.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome, great deer. Congrats! I've only been out once so far this year (!)...hopefully I've got something of that quality in my future.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice deer, congrats buddy!


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Great deer, great shot. Right in the boiler room. Is he going on the wall?


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations! keep up the good work in 2011.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome deer! Congrats.


----------

